# Spalted White Oak Question



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

I found some Spalted Oak today while splitting firewood. I'm wondering if I should treat these logs any different after I open them up. Special sealer? What for an eventual finish? 

No pics yet, but they are gonna be pretty. Thanks for any ideas, I've never worked with Spalted wood before.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Redarrowarcher said:


> I found some Spalted Oak today while splitting firewood. I'm wondering if I should treat these logs any different after I open them up. Special sealer? What for an eventual finish?
> 
> No pics yet, but they are gonna be pretty. Thanks for any ideas, I've never worked with Spalted wood before.


You don't need to do anything special other than let them dry. In log form, the spalting process will continue since the log retains enough moisture inside to support the fungal growth that causes spalting.

Cutting the logs into boards, then bringing it inside will allow the wood to dry below the roughly 22% MC needed by the fungi. If you are a turner, I'd suggest rough-turning the blanks in order for them to dry and stop the spalting.


----------



## RedArrow (Jan 19, 2011)

Planning on making 8/4 boards and 1 1/2"-3" cookies. Seal with Anchorseal?


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Redarrowarcher said:


> Planning on making 8/4 boards and 1 1/2"-3" cookies. Seal with Anchorseal?


Yep. Cut off any checked ends first.


----------

